# Heartfelt from Kabul



## Mainz (18 Sep 2011)

I had this published one other place, but wanted to share it here.



A Canadian in Kabul.
By SLt David Lewis
PAO – Chief of Social Media
NATO Training Mission – Afghanistan
Camp Eggers, Kabul
http://ntm-a.com

The Canadian Forces combat mission is wrapping up and OP ATTENTION, the Canadian Contribution Training Mission Afghanistan (CCTM-A) is underway. As a member of Roto 0, my boots are on the ground at Camp Eggers in Kabul. 

It is a somewhat surreal experience to be standing here in Afghanistan. The hot barren mountains of the Hindu Kush which surround the city have been witness to a dramatic stream of human history. I am now part of that history. As I ride in a convoy through the streets of Kabul I am amazed at the differences, and the similarities between here and Canada. On a side street, for example, I see a young father holding the seat of a bicycle while his son learns to ride. 

The feeling that most consumes me is an overwhelming sense of responsibility. I have a responsibility to the Afghan people who smile and wave to me on the street. I have a responsibility to the mission, and I have an inherent responsibility to those Canadians who have preceded me here. It is their dedication and sacrifice that passes the torch to me. I do not accept it lightly. 

The NATO Training Mission – Afghanistan (NTM-A) mission was stood up over 21 months ago. Canada is one of 34 troop-contributing countries, under NATO command, dedicated to ensuring that Afghanistan’s security institutions (Army, Air Force, and Police) are self-sufficient and self-sustaining. Canadian trainers and mentors are playing an integral part in this mission.

Literacy has also become a fundamental part of this new mission. NTM-A launched an aggressive campaign to dramatically change literacy training for Afghan security personnel. As of 12 August 2011 there are 87,400 Afghan soldiers and police enrolled in literacy class. Recently the 100,000 graduate of literacy training received his certificate. School enrollment also has increased from 900,000 (mainly boys) to almost seven million (37 percent girls). NTM-A is also reaching out to the civilian sector to establish educational relationships to increase literacy opportunities. One of the core missions is to establish an enduring educational capacity.

Over the next several years, they will develop key force enablers such as logistics, human resources, and finance. Professionalizing the force is a key to creating enduring institutions and reducing Afghan reliance on ISAF. As Afghans assume the security lead, NTM-A’s focus shifts to training the trainer.

Over the past two years, an additional 113,000 Afghan soldiers and police have been trained and are working with 130,000 NATO. In seven areas of Afghanistan the Afghan Army and Police are already leading security efforts. Local militias are integrating into the formal security structure; commerce is returning; and schools are opening. GDP has increased from $170 under the Taliban to $1,000 per capita in 2010. Almost all Afghans now have access to basic health services (only nine percent did in 2002). Most of the country is now connected via mobile phones and highways. The powerful force of social media is altering the landscape as over one million Afghans have internet access and over 215,000 have facebook accounts. The fabric of the Afghan society itself is evolving. 

If there are Canadian troops who have arrived home wondering if there was more they could still do’, I want them to understand that we are here, continuing their work. Every success we have is part of their legacy. I have hope. The Afghan people, with the help of the world community, are reclaiming Afghanistan. 

I think again of the young Afghan father supporting his son as he navigates his new bicycle. I watch the father let go and I see the son move forward on his own, and I think of Afghanistan.


----------

